# ¡¡1000 para CLOTIMER!!



## krolaina

ATENCIÓN, ATENCIÓN:​Se hace saber que la forera Clotimer ha cumplido sus 1000 primeros geniales aportes, ¡y con qué rapidez! 

Muchas felicidades para el OJO MORADO (espero que no sea de  un puñetazo...) más bonito del foro, ¡qué es chica, eh!   A ver si os vais a llevar bronca por llamarle "él", "Mr", etc... (Espero que ya me haya perdonado a mí... ).​¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!
Y
MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TODA LA AYUDA ​Carol.​


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Felicidades para una forera muy inteligente y agradable!

Clotimer, aunque no coincidimos mucho he leído tus aportes en varias ocasiones.  Aprovecho para felicitarte y desearte que cumplas muchos más.

Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## heidita

Hola Clo, soy la que acorta todos los apodos. 

Espero que te hayas puesto así de guapa para celebrar esos 1000 mensajitos. 


¡¡¡Y no te veo por el foro alemán, así que a ver si te dejas caer!!!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## frida-nc

*Clotimer, la de la mirada viol**ácea,*

festejo igualmente que todos aquí tus muchas contribuciones al tono y inteligencia de los foros. 
¡Enhorabuena y gracias!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

"Lecturer, I am confused... *How come I had not congratulated **Clotimer*?!?"  

Siento llegar tarde, joven.  Qué falla, qué desconsideración, qué irreparable descuido!!   Últimamente ando más distraída que nunca, linda, qué pena haberte involucrado.  Es que he estado _*tan*_ ocupada discutiendo en el Cultural...   

*Felicidades* por tus primeros mil, y *gracias*, porque algunas de tus dudas me han ayudado con mis traducciones también!  

Espero coincidamos más en los próximos mil, Cloti.  Ahí nos vemos!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, parece que ando igual (o más) de despistado que VS. Siempre es un placer coincidir contigo y con tu precioso ojo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Cloti!*

I'm looking forward to your next thousand posts, because they're always informative and fun.


----------



## clotimer

Chicos!!
MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS A TODOS, no sabía ni qué existían las congrat pages me aviso krolaina!
Sois siempre de gran ayuda todos:=)
besos, abrazos saludos y demás :**


----------



## clotimer

Now I am not an eye anymore...
I am an angel hehehe


----------



## Masood

Me temo que llego un poco tarde, pero !Muchas Felicidades! 
*¡A por el segundo millar!*
Cheers,
Masood


----------

